# Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?



## Pratfall-Bob (18. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einiger zeit existieren ja Angelfilme über das pelagische Drop Shot Fischen...

Ich möchte mir in naher Zukunft auch ein Echolot zulegen.

Nach reiflicher Überlegung soll es das Garmin Echo 501c Portable sein. Das Teil sagt mir echt zu!

Jetzt meine Frage:

Glaubt Ihr, dass das Teil große Räuber im Mittelwasser (zB in Talsperren...) vernünftig wiedergeben kann?

Ist die Auflösung hoch genug?

Ist so etwas überhaupt mit dem teil abbildbar?

Bin gespannt auf Eure Meinungen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Kenne dein Lot was du dir kaufen möchtest nicht, aber ich kann dir sagen das ich mit meinem Eagle Cuda für 100 Euro auch große Fische sehe aufm Bildschirm und auch meinen Köderverlauf aufm Bildschirm sehe, dazu brauch mein kein Wundergerät...
Allerdings wird's halt um einiges einfacher je mehr Leistung das Echo hat die Anzeigen zu interpretieren...
Wieviel jeder für diese Einfachheit ausgeben will/möchte muss er eben selbst entscheiden...
Vieles was man aus einem Echolot raus holen kann, hängt von der richtigen Einstellung ab...


----------



## Daniel SN (19. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Für diese Art des angelns werden oft 2 Echolote gleichzeitig genutzt.
Mit dem 1. Echo welches über die Side Imagine Technik verfügt werden die Fische gesucht und richtig angefahren.
Denn bei diesen Geräten kannst du genau sagen auf welcher Seite des Bootes der Fisch steht und wie weit weg.
Mit dem 2. Echolot wird der Fisch eingefangen und dient zur genauen erfassung des Fisches unter dem Boot. Sprich du fährst über dem Fisch mit, genau so wie er schwimmt das sind dann nämlich nicht mehr die Sicheln sondern der komplette Strich im Mittelwasser auf dem Echo.
Und durch das 2. Echo kannst du natürlich deinen Köder perfekt anbieten und hast ihn immer im Blick.
Ich persönliche kann immer nur den Rat geben je größer das Display desto besser!
Und mit deinem Echo was du vorgeschlagen hast, wird es fast unmöglich werden perfekt und gezielt pelagisch zu fischen.
Du könntest damit eventuell Fische im Freiwasser suchen und wenn du sie gefunden hast musst du mit dem Boot immer Zick Zack bzw im Kreis fahren um den Fisch wieder im Echo einzufangen aber ob dann der Köder perfekt angeboten werden kann ist fraglich.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (19. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

hallo Zusammen,

und vielen Dank erst einmal.

Bin heute bei der Internet Recherche noch über einen Film aus einem Angelfilmportal gestolpert.

In diesem zeigt Ralf Scheipers von Think Big worauf man achten muss.

Das deckt sich wiederum mit Deiner Aussage, Daniel.

Allerdings ist mein Budget recht eingeschränkt, so dass es definitiv nur das eine Echolot werden wird.

In dem Film war es übrigens ein Elite 7 HDI... Und das liegt deutlich über meinem Budget.

Gibt es noch weitere Meinungen / Erfahrungen?


Vielen dank-

Marcus


----------



## Daniel SN (19. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Die Bilder die ich rein gestellt habe sind auch von meinem Elite 7 HDI 

grins

Wenn das Budget nicht reicht verzichte lieber auf ein Farbecho und kauf dir dafür ein Schwarz-Weiß Gerät mit größerem Display.
Da hast du viel mehr von!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (19. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

@ Daniel: Bist Du mit dem Teil zufrieden?

Ich überlege ernsthaft, ob ich nicht doch noch eine Weile sparen sollte. 

Displaygröße, GPS und Downscan würden mich schon reizen.

Auf der anderen Seite: Sind die Features einen Mehrpreis von über 500 € Wert?


Oh Mann, je länger ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftige, um so schwieriger wird es, und umso teurer werden die Geräte....#c


----------



## Daniel SN (19. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Ich finde dieses Gerät ist der perfekte Grad zwischen den vielen Echos die es gibt.
Möchte es nicht mehr missen!!!
Durch den Down-Scan kann ich zuverlässig Kraut, Bäume und Co von normalen Echos perfekt unterscheiden.
Dank Plotter sehe ich gefahrene Strecken mit wichtigen POIS die ich sofort setzen und wieder anfahren kann.
Versuche das Gerät auf einer Messe oder gebraucht zu erwerben.
Du wirst es nicht bereuen und ich nutze es auch portabel.


----------



## Daniel SN (19. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

hier noch paar bilder


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (19. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Geile Sache! Das letzte Bild ist ja echt cool.


----------



## Diemel Kalle (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

oder du holst dir das Elite 5 HDI.


----------



## Stefan660 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Von Garmin gibts auch noch das Garmin echo 551dv 2D und DownVü. Das müsste das äquivalent zu HDI sein. Kostet knapp 100€ mehr als das 501c.


----------



## Daniel SN (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Das 5 Hdi hat einen viel zu kleinen Bildschirm. 
Denn dieses Gerät wollte ich mir zu erst holen. 
Doch beim ersten betrachten verschwand die Freude ganz schnell wieder!
Es ist einfach nicht möglich vernünftig alle 3 Ansichten laufen zu haben. Du siehst vieles einfach nicht richtig weil es viel zu schnell verschwunden ist. Zu dem Setz dich mal 2 m davon entfernt hin und Versuch das Echo mal zu deuten. Keine Chance. Dann sollte man lieber zu einer Mark 5 x pro Variante greifen. Der Bildschirm ist der gleiche nur halt mit einer Anzeige bzw Split. 
Und die Geräte reichen auch aus. War mein Vorgänger Gerät.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Hallo!

Mann Leute, alles gut und schön, aber meint Ihr nicht, das bei dieser Hochrüstung das Angeln und der Spaß am anglerischen Geschick auf der Strecke bleibt? Hat doch schon fast was vom Schleppnetz oder? Kommentar ist ausdrücklich nicht böse gemeint, nur son Denkanstoß!

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## Daniel SN (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Schleppnetz würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen. 
Aber klar das angeln wird einfacher was nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit erfolgreicher. Und wenn ich persönlich jeden 20. Fisch gefangen hätte den ich angeangelt habe bräuchte ich ein Kühlhaus. Also Technik bringt nicht gleich Fisch. Oder ich stell mich nur zu blöd an.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Ok, Leute.

Danke erst einmal für Eure Meinungen.

Ich werde wohl bei meinem Garmin für knapp 300 € bleiben.

Wenn es mir gar nicht mehr gefällt, kann ich es ja immer noch verkaufen.

Bin ja quasi Neueinsteiger.

Über 700 Europäer sind mir einfach zu viel Geld.

Finde das Pelagische Angeln spannend, weil ich einen ganz bestimmten See im Hinterkopf habe, wo das gut anwendbar wäre...


Auf der anderen Seite macht das aktive Suchen, und Abwerfen ja auch ne Menge Spaß.


----------



## Daniel SN (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Dann viel Spaß dabei / damit. 
Und vergiss nicht zu berichten.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Danke Daniel. Kann noch was dauern. Die Raubfisch Saison an dem angepeilten Gewässer beginnt erst im Juni.


----------



## Daniel SN (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Vorbereitung ist alles... Und ansonsten die Zeit nutzen um Gewässer Kenntnisse zu erweitern. Und am allerbesten Pois Speichern im Echo und Feineinstellungen vornehmen. Nicht das man noch viel spielen muss wenn die Saison eröffnet ist.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (3. April 2014)

*AW: Pelagisches Fischen mit Garmin Echo 501c möglich?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Sooo, 

habe heute mein neues Lot bei Schlageter abgeholt.

Es ist ein Garmin Echo 501c geworden.

Alles Andere (Elite HDS...) hat mich zwar mega gereizt, aber war mir im Moment echt zu teuer.

...Was aber nicht heißt, dass ich bei diesem hier ewig bleibe.

Leider fängt die Raubfisch Saison an meinem Lieblingsgewässer erst am 01.06. an...

halte Euch auf dem laufenden.


Jetzt erst mal zusammenbasten und spielen ;-)


Grüße
Marcus


----------

